# Pug crossed with a cocker spaniel!



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no idea why i feel compelled to share this but i have just seen on Epupz a litter of intentional crosses, pug with a cocker spaniel!!!

What possesses people??? Yes, very cute but a frustrated spaniel in a toy dog body must be a receipe for disaster.....

Rant over.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why on earth do they keep doin it! It really infuriates the hell out of me!
Already enuf homeless dogs about!*


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Why on earth do they keep doin it! It really infuriates the hell out of me!
> Already enuf homeless dogs about!*


i dont doubt they will sell though, they are very cute but with behaviour and characteristics of the two mixed will ultimately end up in rescue or pts. People keep buying so these experiments continue


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

peppapug said:


> i dont doubt they will sell though, they are very cute but with behaviour and characteristics of the two mixed will ultimately end up in rescue or pts. People keep buying so these experiments continue


*True they do unfortunately, cos peeps love a cute puppy, me included lol.

God forbid were already cloning sheep, it'll be people next you just wait and see lol
*


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

They probably have done that already!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunately since that dreaded program a lot of numpties have decided to breed whatever with whatever as long as it is a cross they believe it will be healthier


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

ive just googled for a picture and the ones i saw look like a cavalier.... so why not just go buy a cavvy?   :thumbdown:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> ive just googled for a picture and the ones i saw look like a cavalier.... so why not just go buy a cavvy?   :thumbdown:


*EXACTLY! :thumbsup: :lol: :eek6:*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats why i went for a plain old spaniel. I knew what i was getting pretty much.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Thats why i went for a plain old spaniel. I knew what i was getting pretty much.


*I agree after my boy oz, he was going to be so big and so strong lol bless him!

So now when i get my lapdog  it will be full pedigree pup so i know wot size it will be and roughly wot temperament it will be!*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *I agree after my boy oz, he was going to be so big and so strong lol bless him!
> 
> So now when i get my lapdog  it will be full pedigree pup so i know wot size it will be and roughly wot temperament it will be!*


Is that a malamute in your dream animal pics. love that breed.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Is that a malamute in your dream animal pics. love that breed.


*PMSL your quick lol :thumbsup: Yes it is hehe i love em! I nearly had one about 15yrs ago lol i wish i had now i ended up wiv an english setter at the time instead lol. 
Doubt if i'll eva have one now cos of my slight disability  never mind eh we can all dream lol, and the horse is an Andulucian Stallion gorgeous creatures! *


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

U think thats bad......i have seen local adverts for a 'Pugador'. Pug x labrador!!!!! To make things worse they are gundog breeders, maybe well known! First in the country apparently and popular in america. Please say this was a sick joke!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

to be honest NOTHING suprises me what turns up on EPUPZ - this website astounds me!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

charnmar said:


> U think thats bad......i have seen local adverts for a 'Pugador'. Pug x labrador!!!!! To make things worse they are gundog breeders, maybe well known! First in the country apparently and popular in america. Please say this was a sick joke!


googled those- sorry to say i think its FUGLY!
it seems that they will take anything and mix it  :wink:


----------



## lolapolarbear (Jul 30, 2009)

I love how everyone on this site seems to take the moral high ground and is extremely judgemental. I have a Cocker Spaniel crossed with a Pug, she is similarly sized to a small cocker spaniel and has features from both breeds. However looks nothing like a King Charles and isn't a spaniel trapped in the body of a toy breed as some people narrow mindedly seem to pressume. She is very happy, intellegent and healthy, which is a lot more than I can say for my Lemon Roan cocker that died at a young age due to hereditary illnesses caused by inbreeding to create the "perfect dog". In my opinion I think that she is pretty cute (maybe I am a little biassed!), but then wouldn't it be a boring world if everyone liked the same!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes it would be boring...

Can i ask you why you chose to purchase this particular cross, did you pay a high price & what reason did the breeders give you as to why they were being crossed.


----------



## XxNaomixX (May 1, 2009)

We are not "extremely judgemental" we just don't understand why someone would cross a pug and a coker spaniel.

Sorry about your coker spaniel that passed, but there good breeders out their trying to improve the breed and that will only breed from healthy dogs. So you shouldn't dismiss all pedigrees.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

XxNaomixX said:


> We are not "extremely judgemental" we just don't understand why someone would cross a pug and a coker spaniel.
> 
> Sorry about your coker spaniel that passed, but there good breeders out their trying to improve the breed and that will only breed from healthy dogs. So you shouldn't dismiss all pedigrees.


I agree with you...its beyond me too ..

But anyway shall I remind everyone that as far as I know we are not allowed to discuss cross breeds anymore as it leads to arguments and upset.. cant be bothered to look for the link to the "rule" but pretty sure its there somewhere!


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

clueless said:


> Unfortunately since that dreaded program a lot of numpties have decided to breed whatever with whatever as long as it is a cross they believe it will be healthier


so true
i,ve seen shar pai X chinese crested, seems to cross cresties is the latest fad
irish setter X afghan hound, one pup sold already on e++++p,s with excuses to resell
and the list goes on
plus pups are often more than a dog from a good breeder
nothing like fools and their money


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

charnmar said:


> U think thats bad......i have seen local adverts for a 'Pugador'. Pug x labrador!!!!! To make things worse they are gundog breeders, maybe well known! First in the country apparently and popular in america. Please say this was a sick joke!


I've heard of these before, apparently they are the new fashion in america. Fugly little things if you ask me 

I have labradors and i have pugs. I love both breeds dearly as they are. I dont know what on earth would possess someone to think it would be a good idea to cross them  The mating itself must be a logistical nightmare 

We have a pug boy who is not even advertised as a stud dog, but we have had a few random requests. Someone wanted to use him on their crested bitch (poor girl!! ), someone else wanted him for their beagle and another for their toy poodle - god knows what a poodle x pug would look like...

We ummm... politely declined


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

[
We have a pug boy who is not even advertised as a stud dog, but we have had a few random requests. Someone wanted to use him on their crested bitch (poor girl!! ), someone else wanted him for their beagle and another for their toy poodle - god knows what a poodle x pug would look like...

We ummm... politely declined [/QUOTE]

well i sure would not be polite 
but some idiot will see the pound signs and agree


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

majortom said:


> [
> We have a pug boy who is not even advertised as a stud dog, but we have had a few random requests. Someone wanted to use him on their crested bitch (poor girl!! ), someone else wanted him for their beagle and another for their toy poodle - god knows what a poodle x pug would look like...
> 
> We ummm... politely declined


well i sure would not be polite 
but some idiot will see the pound signs and agree[/QUOTE]

Oh definately 

I do try with these emails to reply in a fairly polite but to the point manner. Suggest that maybe they fine a stud of the same breed to use and the reasons why this is better than crossing with a crested/beagle/poodle.

Only once have i ever had a reply back though so they probably just hit delete when they read "No"


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Why on earth do they keep doin it! It really infuriates the hell out of me!
> Already enuf homeless dogs about!*


obviously they are a fully experienced and expert "pet breeder":001_tt2:

done all the checks and advertise the pups as kc reg'd.

roflmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

peppapug said:


> I have no idea why i feel compelled to share this but i have just seen on Epupz a litter of intentional crosses, pug with a cocker spaniel!!!
> 
> What possesses people??? Yes, very cute but a frustrated spaniel in a toy dog body must be a receipe for disaster.....
> 
> Rant over.


A few weeks ago i saw shar-pei cross chinese cresteds!!!   

mum was ful shar-pei and dad was half shar-pei and half crested or the other way round!! i was shocked!!! drives me mad when will something be done about this is rediculose!!!!!

Thats not the worse either i have seen a GSD cross chinese crested!!!

Both of the crosses i stated above were blimmin ugly!!! ut:

can you imagine a bold skinny GSD!!!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats not the worse either i have seen a GSD cross chinese crested!!!


omg who mounted who?

now what would that be called i wonder?

a crested shepherd dog?

a german chinese crested?

a chigerm?

a germchi?

a shepcrest?


----------



## lolapolarbear (Jul 30, 2009)

We didn't pay a high amount for her: £350, which I think is a reasonable price for a loving healthy family pet. We didn't get her from a breeder & to be honest didn't ask for a reason as to why she was conceived. Mum was a very small Cocker & Dad was an avergae sized Pug, I cannot image that the conception was awkward. We did look at getting another Cocker (which my partner wasn't too keen on) & I liked the look of a Pug (but they were exceptionally over priced) which is how we stumbled across our lovely little bundle of joy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

davehyde said:


> Thats not the worse either i have seen a GSD cross chinese crested!!!
> 
> omg who mounted who?
> 
> ...


ha ha ha..I really dont know how it happened i saw it on E-Pupz im sure for it to have been a natrual mating the mum must have been the shepard!
Soo ugly poor thing! I do wonder what it would have been called :idea: but i'll stick to calling it a cross breed! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

lolapolarbear said:


> We didn't pay a high amount for her: £350, which I think is a reasonable price for a loving healthy family pet. We didn't get her from a breeder & to be honest didn't ask for a reason as to why she was conceived. Mum was a very small Cocker & Dad was an avergae sized Pug, I cannot image that the conception was awkward. We did look at getting another Cocker (which my partner wasn't too keen on) & I liked the look of a Pug (but they were exceptionally over priced) which is how we stumbled across our lovely little bundle of joy!


£350.00?????????????????????

geez these people sure know how to make money from mutts.:cursing:


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

lolapolarbear said:


> We didn't pay a high amount for her: £350, which I think is a reasonable price for a loving healthy family pet. We didn't get her from a breeder & to be honest didn't ask for a reason as to why she was conceived. Mum was a very small Cocker & Dad was an avergae sized Pug, I cannot image that the conception was awkward. We did look at getting another Cocker (which my partner wasn't too keen on) & I liked the look of a Pug (but they were exceptionally over priced) which is how we stumbled across our lovely little bundle of joy!


£350 
i rest my case
i think £50 is enough for a crossbreed
as for not getting her of a breeder
anyone who has a litter is a breeder


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> A few weeks ago i saw shar-pei cross chinese cresteds!!!
> 
> mum was ful shar-pei and dad was half shar-pei and half crested or the other way round!! i was shocked!!! drives me mad when will something be done about this is rediculose!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

> there had been quite a few of the crestie X shar pie litters
> i,ve seen 3 advertised and its the same person


I can belive it too..  

They are messing with such a lovely dog WHY!!!!!!


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> [QOUTE]there had been quite a few of the crestie X shar pie litters
> i,ve seen 3 advertised and its the same person[QOUTE/]
> 
> I cant belive it too..
> ...


one reason
money


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Its not like there good looking though!!!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't get it at all. Lots of people say it is so people who can't afford a dog can get one. Well rescues are between £100 and 200.

Obviously accidents do happen. My dad has a Boxer x Lab. He has a docked tail as the owner thought they were Boxer pups as he had no idea that his bitch had mated with a lab. Not sure how he didn't know. He had mated her with another boxer and assumed that they were his. His wife luckily for Bruno stopped him from drowning them.

My Dad has been stopped 5 times asking where he got his 'Boxador' from, they always complain when he says he got him from the RSPCA 18 years ago.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't get it either I do get stopped and asked what breed Silas is I've started saying Alaskan Collie lol they ask were and how much was he and am I going to breed him. They look horrified when you say he's a neutered rescue and he was £100.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Blimey, i started this thread back in January! It's been dug out of no where but enjoy the debate........again!


----------

